# Henschell Hs129



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Good ones.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

Couple good pics here!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a few new one's for your enjoyment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2015)

Captain J.W. Ferguson and Lieutenant D.L. Almas examining a damaged Henschel Hs 129 aircraft of the Luftwaffe, Carpiquet, France, 12 July 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2015)

As always, great pictures!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 287512



I found the other side of this plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice winter camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2015)

The plane was one of 13 Hs-129B-2/B-3s grounded by fog and mist and finally destroyed by the German maintenance crews at the Wągrowiec (Tonndorf) airfield, Poland. The Werk Nummer 141537 marked with ...+TQ was flown by 2d Lt. Bartels of the 13th Staffel(Pz)IV.Gruppe SG.9. The pic taken on the 22th January 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

Good shot that one...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2015)

Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

'nother great pic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hs129A-0


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

First photo in post #27 is a great view of the aiming sight as well as the prop's manufacturer logo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

that's not how you land an aircraft...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

But I thought that's what it was like in Oz .........


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2015)

wow...that schwarzmann looks alot like Ernest Borgnine, doesn't he?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hs129A-0
> 
> View attachment 304102



That's a big oops. 


Wheels


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

Cool !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hs129B of 5.(Pz)/Schlachtgeschwader 1, Tunis, Tunisia, May 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

excellent shots...


----------



## GregP (Jan 11, 2016)

Back on page 3 in post 43, the third pic ....

Isn't that a Me 323 Gigant frame? Or possibly the glider version of it in the background?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2016)

I believe so


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)

SG 10 Mäandertarnung 1944 Proskurow Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

Lehrbildreihe der Luftwaffe - 36 Zelldias Henschel Hs 129 B-1 von 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2017)

Never saw a drop tank on a 129. Where did you get these wonderful documents?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Never saw a drop tank on a 129. Where did you get these wonderful documents?



As always eBay,


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2017)

One-half right front view of a Henschel Hs 129 on the ground, wings removed outboard of engine nacelles, undertow by an Opel Blitz truck, circa 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice dio subject


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2017)

Especially if you broke the wings and got glue all over the canopy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Especially if you broke the wings and got glue all over the canopy.



I would say Geo meant the lorry.


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Photo marked as a HS-129A-0, on it's back is a FW-58, landing gear and engines are not a HS-129


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hs129A-0


----------



## Wildr1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hs129A-0
> 
> View attachment 304102


Post #22 is a FW-58 upside down

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 25, 2018)

This was the one plane I built in the mid-90's. Monogram or Revell (can't remember which) came out with a brand new model of it and I had to do it. It was a good build as well; much better than the kits from them I was used to. Fascinating airplane.

EDIT: No, I was mistaken it was an ATM kit which was in reality the Hasegawa kit, re-boxed and sold far cheaper. Anyway if you want a 1/48 kit, and a really good one for way less than the brand name box commands, try and find one. I think they're only 25 bucks still. Why pay more for a brand name eh? It's the same exact kit. 

Henschel Hs 129B Tank Hunter, AMT/ERTL 8684 (1994)


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 410 Hornisse Flugzeug Staffelzeichen, Luftwaffe Verleihung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2019)

325

Hauptman Ruffer, der für seine Erfolge als fliegender Panzerjäger (72 Abschüsse) mit dem Ritterkreuz des Eisernen Kreuzes ausgezeichnet wurde, kurz nach Beendigung eines Feindfluges vor seiner Hs. 129.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Henschel Hs-129!! Rote 5 am Feld. Sehr selten! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug im Winter auf Landebahn (65) | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hs 129 B-2 (WNr. 141407) St.Kz. PH+UQ, probably from Fliegerzielgeschwader 3, found abandoned damaged at Frankfurt-Rebstock after 8 May 1945. Information courtesy of Steve Sheflin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, General Frank Besuch des Flugplatz Świdnik, Polen, 1943, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deutsches Flugzeug Hs 129 Rumpfband Flugplatz Sirte Libyen Afrika | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Henschel Hs 129 Flugzeug Ostfront Panzerjäger Staffel Luftwaffe SchG 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Henschel Hs 129 Flugzeug Wappen Emblem Schlachtgeschwader 1 Luftwaffe Pz Jg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Luftwaffe Henschel Hs 129 Erdkampfflugzeug Tarn camo FW190 Messerschmitt Me109 R | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Org. Photo: US View Abandoned Luftwaffe Hs.129 Attack Plane; North Africa (#1)! | eBay
Org. Photo: US View Abandoned Luftwaffe Hs.129 Attack Plane; North Africa (#2)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Henschel Hs 129, Mineralnyje Wody, Russland, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto Henschel Hs 129 Flugzeug (Agfa Brovira) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Reluctant Poster (Jun 3, 2020)

I would like to see a picture of the original HS 129 with the armoured canopy that was impossible to see out of


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jun 3, 2020)

GregP said:


> Back on page 3 in post 43, the third pic ....
> 
> Isn't that a Me 323 Gigant frame? Or possibly the glider version of it in the background?



There isn't a "Good Eye!" award (should there?) so I gave you bacon!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

wrenchedmyspanner said:


> There isn't a "Good Eye!" award (should there?) so I gave you bacon!


The 323 was the largest motorised glider of ww2. It is not difficult to recognise. Besides there are several pictures of this 
wreck in this thread.


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jun 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The 323 was the largest motorised glider of ww2. It is not difficult to recognise. Besides there are several pictures of this
> wreck in this thread.



You are quite right, there are several pictures but I missed it in the background the first time it popped up. Great selection of pictures.


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2020)

from WW2 Photo Archive

Soviet anti-aircraft battery commander receives congratulations for the downed Romanian-attack aircraft of the German production *Hs-129B-2* of Lieutenant Munteanu, No. 327 (W. No. 141 263). Before Mihai Cross on the fuselage applied the phrase HAI FETITO (Come on, girl). And under the number on the tail, probably personal emblem Lieutenant Munteanu – skull and bone inclination. Date of Photo 11 OCT 1943 exactly 73 years ago to the day I posted it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> from WW2 Photo Archive
> 
> Soviet anti-aircraft battery commander receives congratulations for the downed Romanian-attack aircraft of the German production *Hs-129B-2* of Lieutenant Munteanu, No. 327 (W. No. 141 263). Before Mihai Cross on the fuselage applied the phrase HAI FETITO (Come on, girl). And under the number on the tail, probably personal emblem Lieutenant Munteanu – skull and bone inclination. Date of Photo 11 OCT 1943 exactly 73 years ago to the day I posted it.
> View attachment 597833



Henschel Hs129 Panzerjager, Martin Pegg. Page 223


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2020)

A lot out there...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> A lot out there...
> 
> View attachment 597896​


Yup. Internet. Even the text. Little changed but still the same.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 12, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> A lot out there...
> 
> View attachment 597896​


Ok gentlemen I am a bit confused by the reactions to the one picture I posted on this thread? I looked at the prior postings on the tread and did not see it. I obviously do not own the book referenced, (but I do own over 200 other aviation related books). I have never seen someone post a screen shot of a google search page of the same picture someone had posted as a reaction to it? I don't know if I should be offended, insulted, ticked off?

Please explain so I know if I should ever post any thing I find interesting again?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2020)

Just showing that a copyrighted photo is posted everywhere on the web


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 12, 2020)

Understood, no offense taken. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

2 Wk Foto Militär-Flugzeug Henschel HS 129 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Henschel Hs 129, Flugplatz Taganrog, Russland, (G), e | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Kampfflieger Pilot Sonderbekleidung Kanalhosen Schwimmweste 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hs129A-0
> 
> View attachment 304102


Looks like a dead manta ray. Did anyone else notice the photographer’s ominous silhouette? Must be wearing a full-length coat


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Hs 129 Tail #EB105 w/ US Markings #2 | eBay

more on this bird FE-4600

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Hs 129 Tail #EB105 w/ US Markings #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 021 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 021 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 013 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 013 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

K1795 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1795 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

K1796 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1796 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

K1798 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1798 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

K1797 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1797 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 HS129 Panzerknacker Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Ostfront Gatow 1943



















Foto Schlachtflugzeug Henschel Hs 129 Ostfront Gatow 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtflugzeug Henschel Hs 129 Ostfront Gatow 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse
























Foto - Deutscher Soldat mit Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Mickey Mouse - Lublin 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Deutscher Soldat mit Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Mickey Mouse - Lublin 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

wrknr 0031














G586 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 Staffelwappen Pilot Autograph ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie G586 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Henschel HS-129 Staffelwappen Pilot Autograph ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> wrknr 0031
> 
> View attachment 685894
> 
> ...


mein Reich, mein Reich für die Fähigkeit, Sternmotoren wie die Amerikaner herzustellen!

I’m no where near fluent, especially in ww2 era german, so needed google for the assist although BMW might have been a better resource considering….😂


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 11, 2022)

Reluctant Poster said:


> I would like to see a picture of the original HS 129 with the armoured canopy that was impossible to see out of








Argus powered Hs-129A0
Note the “Pike’s Head” paint job, Freshwater version of sharks

Using the size of the men standing next to it, you can imagine the cramped feeling of sitting in the cockpit, peering through vision slits like a tank driver, even your gunsight looks like it is hampering your vision. 

I found this picture in an interesting article about the Hs-129s, well worth the time to read :

Armed and Deadly - Henschel’s Hs 129


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

bombs














Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Henschel HS 129 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Henschel HS 129 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

0155














Foto, Henschel Hs 129, Panzer Knacker Flugzeug Schlachtgeschwader 1 (N)50604 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Henschel Hs 129, Panzer Knacker Flugzeug Schlachtgeschwader 1 (N)50604 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 0155
> 
> View attachment 692380
> 
> ...


Those props always appear to be 2/3 the size they should be on the Hs-129 and on the early Hs-129A0, it’s hard to believe they could become airborne with those small two blade props reminding me of a trolling motor I once owned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

